

GAE Channel API outage: Service for "ea" is not registered  - codyguy

After being puzzled and checking stuff at my end, found that it's probably an issue with google.&#60;p&#62;For those of you affected you can checkout the following group. No update yet from google though.&#60;p&#62;https://groups.google.com/group/google-appengine/browse_thread/thread/4c52d0d6f9aafa98#
======
codyguy
Google's official response : [http://groups.google.com/group/google-appengine-
downtime-not...](http://groups.google.com/group/google-appengine-downtime-
notify/browse_thread/thread/247a864fb6aedc86)

